# Diy rear subframe bushings, MK1 TT and MK4 R32



## oblivionxt (Jan 23, 2018)

The final piece of my chassis rebuild was probably the hardest, the rear subframe bushings. I assembled a removal tool from McMaster Carr and hardware store parts.

I honestly can't imagine the OE bushings EVER going bad, as they are impressively hard rubber. Mine were still in excellent shape, but I wanted to get some aftermarket pieces installed. I got both the USRT solid aluminum and powerflex 95 duro bushing set.









I only got one set of USRT bushings, two are required, but they are quite pricey. I used them in the rear locations and the two of the powerflex in the front locations. I still have two powerflex bushings left if anyone is interested.

With the car on jackstands I removed the muffler and supported the subframe and differential with a jack. I put blocks under the rear wheels to take some of their weight off the subframe. Even with the suspension and drivelines connected you can remove the bolts and lower the subframe a couple of inches, enough room to get a nut on top of the bushings to pull them. I used new bolts and pounded the old bolts out of the large gripping washers since these type of washers are impossible to source. I went back later and installed standard grade 12 bolts for ultimate strength.

The amount of torque needed to pull the bushings is incredible. I used 1/2" all thread, high strength and fine thread to make each turn a little easier. 2 x 1/2" nuts tightened together at the bottom to hold the assembly in place, a monster stack of washers (1/2", 1/2" fender, various oversized washers up to 3" wide with smaller 1/2" washers set in them for stability. A strong piece of flat or angle stock with a 1/2" hole would work as well.) And a 3" plastic conduit joiner for a specer, surprisingly strong. Holding the bottom nuts to prevent the assembly from turning and with a 1/2" flange nut on top of the bushing and another below to tighten, I was able to get the bushings out. I used anti seize on the all thread, and had to use a cheater bar on my wrench to get enough torque on them, but it worked quite well.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Nice write up, agreed on the price being a bit steep for 4 bushings that are not anodized.


----------



## oblivionxt (Jan 23, 2018)

Yes, they are already sooooooooooo varnished, but they get the job done.


----------

